# Through the eyes of a dragon - Stephan King



## fantasy girl (Dec 2, 2009)

Through the eyes of a dragon... is it any good. My mum said I should read it, do you agree???

Fantasy Girl xx


----------



## RomanticRose (Dec 24, 2009)

I enjoyed it, but liked it even better in an audiobook.


----------



## Leyline (Dec 24, 2009)

It's _The Eyes Of The Dragon_ or _The Napkins_ as King originally called it. I recommend it. It's a smart, very entertaining, impressively told old fashioned fairy tale. As usual with King, the plot turns on character and action. While it's a reasonably dark fairy tale, it's not what you'd expect from King. He wrote it for his daughter, who was not a fan of the scary. The best word for it is probably _charming_.


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent (Dec 24, 2009)

I think it's an awesome read, and it's funny. But you'll never know unless you pick it up and try =D


----------



## fantasy girl (Dec 25, 2009)

thanks guys, I started reading it last night and got to chapter 33. It is a good book, you're right.


----------

